# How will your NFL team do this year!



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I have my beloved BRONCOS going 9-7 maybe 8-8.

Losses will be to: Jax, Indy, KC(at their place), Tenn, Chicago, Oak (at their place), SD (at their place) and maybe Detroit.

Sorry Woodpecker, too many question marks on both lines and early injuries. I hope the BRONCOS prove me wrong, but in years to come they will be a force to be reackoned with, this year will be some growing pains.

Anyway here's to BRONCOS having a great season :beer:

Another cool thing is my oldest son plays for the Minot AFB Broncos (5/6th gr) and youngest son plays for Minot AFB Saints. Should be a fun time for them. I'm helping coach so I'll have fun too.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I think the Cowboys will end up going 11-5.

The defense should be one of the best in the NFC and offense will be right up there as well.

I think they will end up losing the following games.

@ Chicago
NEW ENGLAND
@ Philadelphia 
@ Carolina
@ NY Giants


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The NFC North looks to be pretty weak. I am not even sold on the Bears. They could stand to have some pretty big offensive problems this year, and hopefully their defense isn't as lucky as they have been the past 2 years.

The Vikings will probably be in the neighborhood of 7-9 or 8-8, if the Lions don't surprise the crap out of us. 
Losses I see
at KC
at Chicago
at Dallas
Philly 
San Diego
at Green Bay
at NYG
at Denver
It may be worse, but if our running game takes off, and our defense plays as well as they did last year we could be looking at a wild card.
Malspeck, I think you are actually being a little tough on the Broncos. I would be surprised if they lost to Oak, and Jax.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I think the Broncos will make the playoffs this year at 10-6...As for my seahawks I think thay will make the playoffs, but Iam not shur thay will win the davision...The 9ers are a soild team again, and arizona, well are still the arizona...Thay have talent dont get me wrong, but thay are still the cardinals...I see the hawks going 10-6 as well...


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I not expecting much out of my vikes, but in my eyes the only need to win two games to consider the season a sucsess.

If they beat the Packers both times they play them it will be a good season. I'm not expecting much else, hopefully the can meet and exceed my expectations.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Cmon no faith in the Broncs? Maybe a little shaky on defense but they have big play makers in the back. Travis Henry will be a effing horse and Cutler will find walker and marshall for some big plays. It will be a good year.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Bucs will go 14-2. Then sweep the playoffs, and dominate the bowl!

:bowdown: BUCS BABY!!! :jammin:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Cmon no faith in the Broncs? Maybe a little shaky on defense but they have big play makers in the back. Travis Henry will be a effing horse and Cutler will find walker and marshall for some big plays. It will be a good year.


True! At the skilled positions, the BRONCOS are loaded, but a team only goes as far as their lines (offense and defense) takes them. And right now, Denver has a few key guys coming back from injuries on O-line and Denver just lost Ekuban to injuries and now the rookies have to step up on the D-line not to mention DJ Williams learning his role at MIKE. Again they may surprise me but with a sophomore QB and a new defensive sceme (Bates) and many new faces, this team may go through some growing pains. But we'll find out against Buff and Oak because they're below average teams and will be good test for the BRONCOS when they meet Indy and SD in week 3 & 4. I have faith in the BRONCOS but sometimes reality sets in if the foundation of the team (O & D lines) aren't 100 %.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, I'd like to be optimistic but I just can't. I think the Pack will be 8-8. I am just not sold on our rookie RB. He doesn't seem to have the "it" that makes a good NFL back.

Here's my NFC Norse prediction:

Bears 11-5 (that D is still tough as heck)
Pack 8-8 (probably a stretch)
Vikes 7-9 (and will start Holcomb by the years end)
Lions 7-9 (Matt Millen is still their GM :eyeroll: )

**DJLEYE will owe me a goose hunt and beers because the Pack will sweep the Vikes**


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Vikes will finish up at 7-9.

W Atlanta
W @Detroit
L @ KC
W GB
L @ Chicago
L @ Dallas
L Philadelphia
L San Diego
L @ GB
W Oakland
L @ Giants
W Detroit
L @ SF
W Chicago
W Washington
L @ Denver


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

The Pack will probably finish in the .500 range. Don't really care as long as they sweep the Vikes.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The Steelers have the easiest first five games in the league as reported by Yahoo sports. I hope they can pull out some miracles against th Ravens. I'm looking for them to go 10-6 maybe 11-5 due to the weak division and weak schedule.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Well, I'd like to be optimistic but I just can't. I think the Pack will be 8-8. I am just not sold on our rookie RB. He doesn't seem to have the "it" that makes a good NFL back.
> 
> Here's my NFC Norse prediction:
> 
> ...


You need to quit drinking so early in the day. I cannot wait to shoot ditch parrots over that Mutt of yours!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Saw a few ditch parrots where I haven't seen them before on Sunday. The roosters are getting some color on their cheeks but the tailfeathers are really short and stubby!

My dog had her face pressed against the windshield when one walked across the gravel road in front of us this weekend. It was hilarious as she whined and stepped into my lap as the bird walked right to left across the road! :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

New England "need I say more"?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Well they are not the team I pull for but two wins dont mean anything. The Lions will SUCK pretty hard this season!!!!!! Like they have for the 30 years. uke:

Duckjunky


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Remmi - good call on the Holcomb prediction.....it took two weeks.


----------

